# Meeting in "De Lutte" (The Netherlands 2008-11-08)



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Ans had organised a litte havanese meeting in "De Lutte"

We had
1. Lots of fun
2. Beatifully sunny weather
3. Nice 6 km walk in the forest
4. Good food at the restaurant

Pictures at
http://picasaweb.google.nl/Hiro.Havanese/HavitreffeDeLutte081108#









De Lutte








Amor








Buffy








Edda








Elmo

















Jordi








Lucy








Maya and Sam








Nancy


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ans, I went to all your pictures to see your beautiful Hiro. It looks like all of you had a wonderful day with so many pretty Havs. Thanks for sharing all your pictures with us. I love them!!!!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

WoW... as always, the photos are so beautiful... they make me wish I could come to one of your get togethers one day!! But I guess it'd be a reeeaaaallllllly long trip!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

You have the best pictures!!!!!!! I agree I want to come to a get together with Posh! I have some friends in Austria, Germany, The Netherlands, and Norway...so it could be a great trip!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW!! What awesome photos, Ans!!! Just beautiful!:biggrin1:


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Amy

Why not?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

FABULOUS PICTURES!!!!! You really caught the "essence of the Havanese" in those! Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Fabulous pictures as always! Keep them coming. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ans~ Absolutely beautiful as always! I love all the fur flying and the great expressions on those faces. Excellent photos! :clap2:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Gorgeous photos and gorgeous havs! I love how the havanese over there seem to retain their intense color more then the ones here----or is it the beautiful photography?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ans- I always love your photos and it motivates me to take outdoor shots. The photography, I know my shots won't turn out that nice but the dogs, they are gorgeous in every shot! But I have to wonder if a grooming van rides along side with you and prep the dogs before each shot??? Last month, I took my little maltese hiking to waterfalls and in the fall leaves. I was so excited to get some great shots of her 6th birthday. I swear I was thinking of all the gorgeous shots you take! Within 2 mins of getting there, she finds a hole and comes out like this instead... So maybe I need to send my dogs over there and you send me back the shots!!! <BG>


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)




----------

